# Tipping pax. Uber vs. Lyft



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## ChiDriver007 (Oct 24, 2017)

In my experience Lyft pax do tip more often in app (and yes some U pax complain they have hard time adding tip in the app),but if you add up in app tips and cash tips , in my particular case they both end up to surprisingly close number per ride.
Just saying....


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

no cash tips last night from either apps. It's no coincidence that I'm the same guy with the same car and no tips from dirt bag uber pax.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Uber tips 10% of the time to me
Lyft closer to 50%


----------



## rbort (Feb 19, 2017)

4 rides each yesterday, actually 2 rides on uber and 2 deliveries.

1 person on uber tipped. 
3 people on lyft tipped. 

-=>Raja.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

The problem with Uber in app tipping is that it's harder to tip . Sometimes Uber sends an in app notification to rate and possibly tip sometimes they don't if they don't the rider actually has to want to tip so they have to open the app click on the ride rate the ride and then choose to add a tip or not. With lyft it's there right when you open the app again ti also always notifies the user to rate their ride . If Uber made rating and tipping more streamlined and in the users face we'd see more tips .

I talked to my wife about this the other day as she uses lyft/uber regularly (almost every day) and she said she always adds a small tip on Lyft because it comes up as a notification where as Uber doesn't 

Have you noticed that only about 10-20% of riders even rate their driver on Uber ? my rating totals go up at a snails pace for this same reason . Most people who rate 5 stars end up leaving a tip on Uber it's just getting them to that screen


----------



## rbort (Feb 19, 2017)

> Most people who rate 5 stars end up leaving a tip on Uber


I wouldn't go out on a limb and say that, that limb is going to break underneath you...!

Many people say "I'll give you 5 stars" in lieu of tipping you. They think they helped you in some way. But you and I can't buy bread with stars...

-=>Raja.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

rbort said:


> I wouldn't go out on a limb and say that, that limb is going to break underneath you...!
> 
> Many people say "I'll give you 5 stars" in lieu of tipping you. They think they helped you in some way. But you and I can't buy bread with stars...
> 
> -=>Raja.


I'm just sayin when ever I see my 5 star count go up it's usually followed by a tip being added .
I still get WAY more Uber cash tips than in App Tips . I took 4 Uber Rides today so far 1 tipped $5 in app , 1$5 Cash tip and 1 $10 Cash tip my only Lyft ride did not tip me . I'd say Uber is 1 of 4 that tip and Lyft is close to 1/2

I think it's funny when a PAX says "don't worry I'm gonna rate you 5 stars" yeah cool buddy i don't GAF


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

UberDezNutz said:


> I'm just sayin when ever I see my 5 star count go up it's usually followed by a tip being added .
> I still get WAY more Uber cash tips than in App Tips . I took 4 Uber Rides today so far 1 tipped $5 in app , 1$5 Cash tip and 1 $10 Cash tip my only Lyft ride did not tip me . I'd say Uber is 1 of 4 that tip and Lyft is close to 1/2
> 
> I think it's funny when a PAX says "don't worry I'm gonna rate you 5 stars" yeah cool buddy i don't GAF


The verbal tip, YEAAAAH!


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Saltyoldman said:


> The verbal tip, YEAAAAH!


Tipping can be a very SALty issue!


----------



## angryuberman (May 11, 2016)

what is wrong with uber riders.... even if you lift 200 lbs of suitcases they still donot tip,,,,, don't they realize that service people such as servers,. bartenders, uber drivers only survive on the tips.... its given me a real bad feeling about people,.,.,, only 10% of the uber riders tip...

a tip jar is just trying to give the hint to these people that tipping should be normal and not once in a while... its gotten to the point where if i pick up a stripper again named rachel who never tips even though i saved her from to big black guys who were gonna roll her at her ready teller atm i will explain to her you donot tip so i am gonna cancel and maybe you will tip the next guy

and i agree with the guy above ... **** the five stars give me a tip


----------



## Tysmith95 (Jan 30, 2017)

Jesus, $2.47 for a trip. That's slave labor.


----------



## ThreeSeventyFive (Mar 5, 2017)

Same thing with me.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

ThreeSeventyFive said:


> Same thing with me.
> 
> View attachment 173803
> View attachment 173802


Shit that's almost identical. Maybe it's a Nevada thing


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

Most of my Uber passengers tip now  I mean I only drove 4 trips Saturday night since I had plans, but 3 out of 4 tipped $3 each.


----------

